# im sick of these pros



## Josh_craney (31 July 2006)

there posting post in the forum saying that us antis are fascaits when they are the ones killing inocent animals and making them run until they can run no more then being aloud to ravish the inocent creature to death.  
i have a better idea now that its banned lets have shetalnds on the run and we can have al larger pack of hounds to bring down the shetland pony. is this what you pros will resort to next


----------



## bubbledreamer (31 July 2006)

i agree wiv u! they dont  see our side!


----------



## wurzel (31 July 2006)

"there posting post in the forum saying that us antis are fascaits"

Thats it.

No hunting for me tomorrow. So persuasive !!!


----------



## Super_Kat (31 July 2006)

Why is it anti's just post the same drivel over and over again................... It's a 'debate' forum not an 'I'm right you'r all sick murderous bastards' forum.


----------



## Josh_craney (31 July 2006)

did i say i was trying to stop you from hunting i was just saying that its just the same as killing inocent ponies as inocent foxes. and dont start saying all that crap that foxes are nusicances they eat farmers chickens. hugh oh no so are ponies they eat grass there a nusiance. stop being such a stupid idiot.


----------



## Super_Kat (31 July 2006)

Oh yes, I remember that news report a few years back about when the pony that was living in a town went through some open french doors into somebody's lounge where their 3 month old child was playing on the floor and attatcked it leaving the poor baby with horrible injuries to it's head...............Oh wait, sorry...............That was a fox, not a pony! And ponies eating grass is a nuissance, seriously....




			stop being such a stupid idiot 




			I will when you grow up.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## combat_claire (31 July 2006)

Now I've stopped giggling at the thought of a fox being ravished to death...

Firstly I have never called anyone a facist on here and have had no reason to. 

Secondly you claim that nobody understands your point of view, yet you show little or no understanding of my perspective. 

I've seen for myself the damage that foxes have caused to farmers, somehow I don't think the 600 farmers who were recently polled would agree that the loss of their lambs was minimal enough to suggest that the fox is not a pest. I'd love to find a carnivorous shetland pony who predates on livestock..well actually I wouldn't because I might be next...

Hunting is the fairest method of controlling the fox population, which due to man's wisdom/interference has no predator above it. Unlike shooting or snaring it makes biological sense, by weeding out the slower, ill foxes which will be more likely to cause a problem to livestock. In this way we keep a healthy, balanced population. With a fox hunt there are two possible outcomes - a quick death or a total escape, no wounding and dying 3 weeks later from a bodged shot. 

I am more than willing to debate with you civilly, but don't come here all guns blazing and making idiotic points. Research the issue properly and then come back!


----------



## Josh_craney (31 July 2006)

to quote you "I will when you grow up."  i wasnt even talking to you i was talking to thomas _fagus


----------



## wurzel (31 July 2006)

"did i say i was trying to stop you from hunting i was just saying that its just the same as killing inocent ponies as inocent foxes."

Just the same?

Well I guess if they really are both "inocent" as you put it!

Apart from that your logic escapes me.

"and dont start saying all that crap that foxes are nusicances they eat farmers chickens."

Where do i start? How about....foxes are sometimes a nuisance but never eat my chickens.

 "hugh oh no so are ponies they eat grass there a nusiance."

Exmoor ponies?

"stop being such a stupid idiot."

When i cant spell like er did before i wus schooled i did innit.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (31 July 2006)

What do you expect?  Incase you hadn't noticed this is the Horse &amp; Hound forum.  Not the animal rights (except shetland ponies) forum.  Get a life and find something else to lobby against, now you think you have put a stop to fox hunting.   :grin:


----------



## Super_Kat (31 July 2006)

*Ahem* it's Tom_Faggus actually.


----------



## Josh_craney (31 July 2006)

"I'd love to find a carnivorous shetland pony who predates on livestock"  nahh you wouldnt find that because horse are vegetarians therfore dont eat  meat so they wouldnt be eating the lambs but they would be eating  he poor grass. and another thing how is a pack of hounds ripping a fox to death a humane way of killing a fox? are you insane i mean you wouldnt like having a pack of hounds biting and ripping you body to shreds until you finally die after a long chase.


----------



## wurzel (31 July 2006)

"are you insane i mean you wouldnt like having a pack of hounds biting and ripping you body to shreds until you finally die after a long chase. "

Insane in the brain !!

Actually, I would like it.......a bit like playing rugby at Matson or Gordon League.

I love that burning feeling on the back !!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (31 July 2006)

Thanks roxy_aka_jc for your pm I quote 'stop pretending you know stuff you fickel idiot'  If your going to send insults, at least have the balls to post them.


----------



## severnmiles (31 July 2006)

"ng aloud to ravish the inocent creature to death."

Ravish to death?  Interesting.

Can any hot blooded men in the vicinity 'Ravish' me please.... 

Haha go an learn some English.


----------



## Super_Kat (31 July 2006)

Please come back when you have a better arguement.....


----------



## Josh_craney (31 July 2006)

Thanks roxy_aka_jc for your pm I quote 'stop pretending you know stuff you fickel idiot'  If your going to send insults, at least have the balls to post them. 

Click to expand...

i would have done its just you get it quicker this way like i said you fckel idiot.


----------



## severnmiles (31 July 2006)

What a delightful creature you are.....  :smirk:


----------



## piebaldsparkle (31 July 2006)

Why do anti's always have to resort to insults???  Is it because you don't have the brains to argue you case in any other way?? :grin:


----------



## severnmiles (31 July 2006)

Why do anti's always have to resort to insults???  Is it because you don't have the brains to argue you case in any other way?? :grin:
		
Click to expand...

Hit..The..Nail..On..The..Head...


----------



## LauraBR (31 July 2006)

Joshua- I admire your passion.

BUT, if you are going to pick a fight on the hunting forum then make it an informed argument. Hunting is not as clear cut re animal cruelty as it appears and you need to understand both sides before making such one sided comments.

When you can demonstrate enough understanding to have an opinion either way THEN people will listen and respond.

Sorry, but the 'grow up' comments are valid as far as I can see- and I'm neither pro or anti.


----------



## RunToEarth (31 July 2006)

"there posting post in the forum saying that us antis are fascaits when they are the ones killing inocent animals and making them run until they can run no more then being aloud to ravish the inocent creature to death. 
i have a better idea now that its banned lets have shetalnds on the run and we can have al larger pack of hounds to bring down the shetland pony. is this what you pros will resort to next "
................................
Jesus kid you have a lot to learn about how to structure a debate. But, brownie points to you, you made me laugh, and that is a hard task this evening!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (31 July 2006)

there posting post in the forum saying that us antis are fascaits when they are the ones killing inocent animals and making them run until they can run no more then being aloud to ravish the inocent creature to death.  
i have a better idea now that its banned lets have shetalnds on the run and we can have al larger pack of hounds to bring down the shetland pony. is this what you pros will resort to next 

Click to expand...

ZOMG, innocent ponie wonies, zomg, innocent foxey woxeys...

Please tell me you're five, cos thats how old your statement makes you look.

Aloud? Should be allowed...

And ravish?  I think only Sogs ravishes wild animals on here, but I'm prepared to stand corrected.

I bet you've never watched a fox cub from the day it first left the den to the day it died?  I bet you've not noticed oddities in foxes it took experts ten years to notice?

I've been fox watching since I could walk, they had the foresite to give birth in my garden.  And I'm pro.

Foxes are not innocent, they are murderous, bloodthirsty and carry disease (I have seen so many die of mange its sickening...), but they are also cunning, wiley opponants...

At least get your frigging description of the fox right... innocent my ass!


----------



## Karla (31 July 2006)

Great post! Stick around - we need people like you!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (31 July 2006)

Karla, as an anti sympathiser, NO YOU DON'T!!!

You need more Karlas, Mairis and RSs...

Roxy is going to grow up to drag grannies out of cars thus proving she's a facist...


----------



## Josh_craney (31 July 2006)

lol


----------



## RunToEarth (31 July 2006)

"Great post! Stick around - we need people like you! "
Yes, you do, like a hole in the head. I dont think this post does the antis any favours. I think it ruins all the hard work and debate matirial posted here by people like RS. Because like their ideas I do not, but the content and knowledge that is laced within them is good reading. This post? Is not.


----------



## Karla (31 July 2006)

You do yourself an injustice! You're terrific!


----------



## Ereiam_jh (31 July 2006)

That's an interesting post Karla.


----------



## tashyisaudrey (31 July 2006)

lol, this thread doesn't seem to be going anywhere.


----------



## wallace (1 August 2006)

That's "Exmore" I think you'll find, Faggy. Not "Exmoor."

Honestly.....


----------



## Clodagh (1 August 2006)

I want to be ravished too. Isn't that why we go hunting? All those sexy clothes and base instincts.

I love this thread! Made me laugh. I want to know why all antis are so poorly educated and common...


----------



## combat_claire (1 August 2006)

Do you have a sense of irony? Obviously not since my comment about shetland ponies shot straight over your head.

You have two choices, stay here and debate properly or leave us in relative peace. Nobody appreciates wading through poorly spelt, poorly constructed abusive posts and if I hear that you are sending any more abusive personal messages I will be campaigning to get you banned. It just isn't on. Got it?


----------



## horsegirl (1 August 2006)

oh what a well though out argument - NOT!!!
Ponies eat grass in their own fields they do not come onto your property and attack your livestock
Foxes are vermin, like rats, if people were hunting cockroaches no one would care but because foxes look cute and fluffy people think they are like pets. THEY ARE NOT.


----------



## horsegirl (1 August 2006)

On a different matter, and I'm sure many people will object to this but, I have NEVER seen so many spelling mistakes in so few words.  If you want people to take you seriously correct 
spelling would be a step in the right direction otherwise you just present yourself as someone who normally writes with a green crayon because you aren't allowed (note the spelling) sharp objects


----------



## piebaldsparkle (1 August 2006)

Look out horsegirl, there is bound to be a PM (calling you an idiot) from roxy_aka_jc coming you way!!!  How ironic


----------



## horsegirl (1 August 2006)

That's OK I probably won't understand it as it will be gibberish!


----------



## Josh_craney (1 August 2006)

lol who cares anymore


----------



## Doreys_Mum (1 August 2006)

I feel unloved, no one sent me any abusive pms...

Well, no one from hunting anyways...


----------



## Fairynuff (1 August 2006)

I could try and invent one for you! M. :grin:


----------



## Fairynuff (1 August 2006)

Please, dont tar us all with the same brush. M.


----------



## wurzel (1 August 2006)

"lol who cares anymore"

Goodbye cruel world !!!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (2 August 2006)

I could try and invent one for you! M. :grin:
		
Click to expand...

But you only send nice PMs!!!

BTW, my passport application has gone off, so if I get any free time any time soon, and some miraculous apparition of money, I may take up your offer for a visit 

If it still stands that is?

Just... I've not been abroad since I was 11... *cries*


----------



## rcm_73 (2 August 2006)

Hunting on horseback existed long before the gun, the car and indeed the supermarket. If you couldn't ride a horse you were pretty much knackered. Fox-hunting is part of OUR heritage and our British culture and the Blair nanny-state wants to take the last threads of our long-standing tradition away from us for good.

What is more natural for a fox? To be shot by a man-made instrument - the gun, OR to be hunted and killed by a bigger predator - the hound? It is the nature of the beast. [color:blue]  [/color] 

This is OUR country and it should stay that way, not our culture being pushed aside and every one of Blair's immigrants being given everything they so desire to keep their own culture alive in a foreign (our) country. [color:blue]  [/color]


----------



## Josh_craney (2 August 2006)

i agree with you there "What is more natural for a fox? To be shot by a man-made instrument - the gun, OR to be hunted and killed by a bigger predator - the hound?"
i would rather see a fox die this whay then to a gun at least people have more enjoyment and more time out of a foxes life this way compared to just shooting it and then its dead.although this is not always the case. they could be inkured for weeks until they finally pass away.


----------



## horsegirl (2 August 2006)

Who on earth gets any pleasure out of a fox?  Have you ever seen a fox?  I mean a real one not a cartoon fox.


----------



## flying_change (2 August 2006)

foresight


----------



## Josh_craney (2 August 2006)

so horse girl your saying that no one gets pleasure out of a fox i think your wrong because anyone who goes fox hunting. is in effect geting pleasure of of this creature. if the fox didnt exist then noone would go fox hunting so therefore people fox hunt because they enjoy it.


----------



## horsegirl (2 August 2006)

Jochua,  You are just making yourself look even more like an idiot.  Stop while you have a shread of dignity left.
If there were no foxes then yes there would be no need to hunt them


----------



## Fairynuff (2 August 2006)

Course it still stands, you daft dollop. M.


----------



## rrose (2 August 2006)

with you all the way!! :grin:


----------



## severnmiles (2 August 2006)

Because you know nothing....if you did you wouldn't be nodding your head in agreement with Roxy.


----------



## Doreys_Mum (2 August 2006)

Course it still stands, you daft dollop. M. 

Click to expand...

Bless you Mairi, you are too nice *blush*


----------



## katiejaye (2 August 2006)

I love this thread! Made me laugh. I want to know why all antis are so poorly educated and common...


Click to expand...

Not all! I'm highly educated, extremely practical and not at all common...and i'm an anti :smirk:


----------



## severnmiles (2 August 2006)

But KateJaye, you're sexy pony is just begging to go out and play this season...just one day can't hurt surely   :smirk:


----------



## Clodagh (3 August 2006)

Tongue in cheek, dearie.


----------



## Nic (3 August 2006)

1. Your post shows a clear lack of knowledge of the facts (including English!)

2. I wouldn't mind being "ravished to death" PMSL


----------



## katiejaye (3 August 2006)

But KateJaye, you're sexy pony is just begging to go out and play this season...just one day can't hurt surely   :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

he may be sexy but don't think he would like hunting very much. He used to hunt in Ireland and he sustained a massive leg injury and is very scarred on his left hind so not sure how thrilled he would be about the prospect. :crazy:


----------



## becky17 (5 August 2006)

i think if u av never been hunting u cant rely give ur opinion on it as u av never seen wat actually goes on out in the fields.... u anti's also av 2 ask urself am i a vegeterian? and do i use make up tht is not tested on animals? surely this is just as bad....?


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

dontcha just h8 this textspk?


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2006)

Exactly T_B, how can they comment on something they know nothing about?  They use too much of the 'Presumption' word!


----------



## becky17 (5 August 2006)

wats tht got 2 do wit hunting?????


----------



## becky17 (5 August 2006)

exactly!! they just think they no wat they r talkin about!! just makes u laugh really.. bloody priceless!!


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

Are you Vicky Pollard?


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2006)

No she's not.  Are an idiot?

Ok, no need to answer the last question, we already know the answer


----------



## becky17 (5 August 2006)

u clearly no nothing bout hunting thats y u can only tlk bout little britain.....


----------



## Super_Kat (5 August 2006)

LMFAO....says Blairs biggest fan......


----------



## becky17 (5 August 2006)

u anti's make out ur so nice bt i met lots of them out hunting n they chucked stones at the horses......nt so nice now r u.. is tht not cruel???


----------



## severnmiles (5 August 2006)

Exactly, and said people call themselves animal lovers?!  Morons.


----------



## Super_Kat (5 August 2006)

Don't they go around spraying hounds with pepper spray aswell?


----------



## Exmoor_Blairite (5 August 2006)

I want that one! LOL!


----------



## becky17 (5 August 2006)

wat ever  E_l_B clearly out numbered here so go tell someone who actually cares.......


----------



## wurzel (5 August 2006)

Simonsbath? 

Really?

I think you are a liar.


----------

